# Silver Bay Kennel Club Show.....



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Silver Bay Kennel Club show here in San Diego this weekend................one of the largest shows on the West Coast and there are only 6 Minis, 6 Toys and 16 Standards entered!!! Anybody going?:confused2: 
The low entries are a little baffling to me because all I see here are toys and minis!!!!Hmmmmm?


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Strange Weather*

Very strange, Molly! Do you think that the harsh winter weather had anything to do with a lack of participants? Perhaps the economy? :noidea: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW we had 24 standards at the show this past weekend mostly class dogs, it was however a 4 day cluster. Phoenix and his sister competed on Friday and Monday. Angela showed her mini Eden all 4 days but I am not sure of the numbers for them...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No harsh winter weather here. LOL Southern CA has been having trouble getting poodles out there! I have no idea why, but Jazz only needs his majors because we haven't been able to find shows with majors! 

MollyMui! I am going to be there with Jazzy. It will be his first show in quite a while. Even though there are 16 standards it is a major in both males and females. I don't expect much because I know a couple of the (VERY) nice dogs that are going, too.  But, are you going to be there?? I would love to meet you! We aren't going until this afternoon because I have to go to work this morning for a bit, so will miss the standards today. Are you there tomorrow? Jazz is being shown by Charlene (she will be in the catalog listed as agent) if you are going today you can root for my boy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I was hoping to attend but now I have to stay home......not feeling well so it's better I don't expose myself to large crowds of people and risk catching anything! Dr.s orders!

I knew you would probably go and was looking forward to meeting you ( I kinda expected Jazz to be entered in Del Mar show as it is a major!) That was the reason I did this 'shout out'! I have attended this show almost every year because my Cairn breeder showed there and I love the shopping LOL!!!!!
Hope our Jazz does well, who knows....it has such a small group entered he could be a winner......let us know.
Oh wow, it is 12:23 right now....Standard judging time 12:30 according to the schedule...GOOD LUCK JAZZY!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz got best of winners! MAJOR!! Whoo Hoo! SO EXCITED! He's almost done!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

how wonderful! congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOOOOPEEEE!!!!! CONGRATS! I knew he had a good chance!!! He's too good looking to pass up!!!! Next.........What did you BUY????????LOL!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I bought Cooper a new bed and blanket. I plan to buy Bonnie a sparkly collar tomorrow. And jazz will need some good bones.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Jazz got best of winners! MAJOR!! Whoo Hoo! SO EXCITED! He's almost done!


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! How wonderfully proud you must be  AWESOME!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

YES!!! Way to go Outwest!! So good to hear when good people with good dogs get wins!!!

Rebecca


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Again today! Jazzy is a champion! Yaaay!!!! I will try to post a picture later. Thank u everyone for your support. It's been so much fun! He is 20 months old.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

arty:arty2::drink::dancing2::cheers2:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pictures, well done!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!! Big CONGRADULATIONS! Can't wait to see his pics!!! Another 'baby' champion on PF!!! LOL! What's next for Jazz?


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

*That is such wonderful news!!* *CONGRATULATIONS!!* *Yea Jazzy!!*


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay Jazzy!!

Congratulations on a title well earned!

I'm ready to see photos!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a fun weekend! I'll post a silly picture we got up in pictures.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Outwest that is wonderful! Congratulations! Are you going to show him to Grand Champion?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We did talk about it because he is looking so good now and not yet two, but I am not up for it.  I have Cooper to play with now! LOL


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! I forgot to come back to this thread with all my troubles on my mind. I am so sorry! But....Woooooo hoooooo!!! Well done Jazzy! You guys are sensational! You guys rock!




*Congratulations!!! *

You must be ecstatic. I know you were soooo close and now you've done it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I was hoping to attend but now I have to stay home......not feeling well so it's better I don't expose myself to large crowds of people and risk catching anything! Dr.s orders!
> 
> I knew you would probably go and was looking forward to meeting you ( I kinda expected Jazz to be entered in Del Mar show as it is a major!) That was the reason I did this 'shout out'! I have attended this show almost every year because my Cairn breeder showed there and I love the shopping LOL!!!!!
> Hope our Jazz does well, who knows....it has such a small group entered he could be a winner......let us know.
> Oh wow, it is 12:23 right now....Standard judging time 12:30 according to the schedule...GOOD LUCK JAZZY!!!!!!


I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well. And since I'm so late coming back to this thread, I'm hoping you're better now.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry you haven't been feeling well. Wishing you a speedy recovery ! Feel better!


?Suddenly?


----------

